# I thought I lost my eye- safety glasses



## Flatheadyoungin (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I really did something stupid..... I truly thought I blew my eye out of my head.

We went riding about 2 weeks ago. A rock from my buddy's rear tire kicked up and directly hit me in the eye. I didn't have any eye protection on, at all. It was a good sized rock but none of it hit around my eye socket to help slow the impact. My eye ball took all the shock. We were riding at night. I managed to get my ATV stopped and pull my helmet off. I wiped my eye/face with my hand and riding glove, then held it in front of my ATV's headlight. I fully expected to see blood and chunks of eye. I wiped several times because I knew it exploded from the hit. Looking back, I still can't believe the human eye can take that sort of hit and not explode. 

Now, I know you all are thinking, "Well, if the idiot had had some sort of eye protection on......" And, "Well, at least the idiot had his helmet on!"

Now, the part that I hate to confess. The only thing worse than an eye Dr. not having safety glasses on, is a wood shop teacher. I genuinely wear my safety glasses at work before I make any cut. Yes, I do it to set the example for the kids, but I'm a stickler for myself, personally. If I'm clear across the room and getting ready to make a cut, I'll walk clear across the room to get my safety glasses. I do this when the kids aren't in the room.

The day before I actually took time to clean my goggles thoroughly.

The day I got hit in the eye, I was going to make my first cut on the Lumbermate 2000. I had waited about 4 months! I didn't order their trailer kit and made my own, but that's another story. I pulled the saw out in the driveway and it took me forever to get it started. I forgot about the gas shutoff. I knew that the little Honda engine would start on the first pull. Anyway, I was excited, in a hurry and the wife and kids were telling me to hurry up. I had it started, throttled it up and remembered I didn't have my glasses on. I stopped, went in the garage.....couldn't find my usual pair. So I got a new pair. Then went out and gave the saw a run.

About 2 months ago, me and about 10 buddies went to Silver Lake sand dunes to ride ATV's. I was the safety guy and took a brand new box of anti-fog, tinted safety glasses and passed them out.

Regardless, the night I took it in the eye. I loaded up my ATV, grabbed my helmet, riding gloves and boots. I never even thought about my eyes. I have a buddy that thinks he is a great rider. So, that night I was pushing on him and letting him know who was king. Yeah, I was sure top dog that night.

Guys, wear your safety glasses. Learn from my stupidity. I don't know what I was thinking. After several trips to the eye Dr. my eye has fully healed and he said I have 15/20 in that eye. But, he also said that if there is a slight tear in my eye that I run the risk of glaucoma in that eye later in life.

Oh, and the forum is great. I guess this is my intro!:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 18, 2009)

Really glad to hear you are recovering. I also know how head slappingly stupid you feel when you forget to wear PPE and pay the price. Cheers for your honesty and welcome.


----------

